# Word of the Day!



## Captain.Heroin

This thread's about dedicating a bit of our time to learn a word that isn't likely to be in our vernacular.  

*cairn*
/_kern_/
_noun_

1) a mound of rough stones built as a memorial or landmark, typically on a hilltop or skyline.

2) a small terrier of a breed with short legs, a longish body, and a shaggy coat.

Origin; Scottish Gaelic "carn" to Late Middle English "cairn"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nonplussed
/nänˈpləst/
_adjective_

1) (of a person) surprised and confused so much that they are unsure how to react.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*farinaceous*



> A farinaceous dish refers to dishes made from pasta, noodles, rice, polenta or gnocchi. Farinaceous commodities are highly nutritious and provide energy and dietary fibre and they include starchy flours, cereals, pulses, starchy vegetables and even parts of trees.


----------



## Erikmen

*Victorious

** Characteristic of or expressing a sense of victory or fulfillment: a victorious cheer.

That was the word that most defined my day. 
But per your suggestion, I'd chosen the following:

*Yeniseian


the Uralic language spoken by the Yeniseian
a member of one of the groups living in the Yenisei river valley in western Siberia


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*incorrigible*

_/inˈkôrəjəb(ə)l/_
adjective

1. (of a person or their tendencies) not able to be corrected, improved, or reformed.

(the word can also be used as a noun, to describe someone who is generally incorrigible)

I chose this word as it is confusing; it sounds like *encourage-able*, though it's clearly an antonym of this.


----------



## Erikmen

*Obliged **

Verb: o·bliged, o·blig·ing, o·blig·es

To make indebted or grateful: I am obliged to you for your gracious hospitality.*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*coterie*
_/ˈkōdərē,ˌkōdəˈrē/_
noun

1. a small group of people with shared interests or tastes, especially one that is exclusive of other people.


----------



## zombywoof

cowp 

pronounced (cow-p) Irish or ulster scots word meaning to fall over


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*loquacious*
_/lōˈkwāSHəs/_
adjective

tending to talk a great deal; talkative.


----------



## Erikmen

[h=1]vex[/h]
Verb: Distress, bother


----------



## zombywoof

banjax
ˈbandʒaks/
verbinformal
past tense: banjaxed; past participle: banjaxed
ruin, incapacitate, or break.
"the kettle's banjaxed"


----------



## Erikmen

yelp


a sharp high-pitched cry (especially by a dog)
bark in a high-pitched tone; "the puppies yelped"


----------



## zombywoof

chortle

A noisy, gleeful laugh:

Origin

1871: coined by Lewis Carroll in Through the Looking Glass; probably a blend of chuckle and snort.


----------



## Erikmen

amphibologyamphi|bology

Pronunciation: /ˌamfɪˈbɒlədʒi/ 

*Definition of amphibology in English:*

*noun *

A phrase or sentence that is grammatically ambiguous, such as _She sees more of her children than her husband_.


----------



## Erikmen

*disgruntle
*
verb (used with object), *disgruntled, **disgruntling.
*1.to put into a state of sulky dissatisfaction; makediscontent.


----------



## Bardeaux

*hidebound*


_adjective_

unwilling or unable to change because of tradition or convention.


----------



## Erikmen

[h=1]labyrinthine[/h]
[h=3][/h]


adjective

1.of, relating to, or resembling a labyrinth.

2.complicated; tortuous:_the labyrinthine byways of modern literature._


----------



## JahSEEuS

*stelliferous*
having or abounding with stars.


----------



## SKR

Ooh, nice thread! And there are some great words coming through. I could certainly be described as being loquacious which brings me to my contribution to word of the day - when I was a sales rep many moons ago, I could have been described as being

Ubiquitous - to be seen to be everywhere.


----------



## Erikmen

*Tenebrous*

adjective
1.dark; gloomy; obscure.


----------



## zombywoof

Serendipity

Serendipity means a "fortunate happenstance" or "pleasant surprise".


----------



## JahSEEuS

*Ubiquitous *leads my mind to *Synergy *(à la Ubiquitous Synergy Seekers)

noun, plural synergies.
1.
the interaction of elements that when combined produce a total effect that is greater than the sum of the individual elements, contributions, etc.; synergism.
2.
Physiology, Medicine/Medical. the cooperative action of two or more muscles, nerves, or the like.
3.
Biochemistry, Pharmacology. the cooperative action of two or more stimuli or drugs.


----------



## Erikmen

*demure*

quiet, modest, reserved


----------



## zombywoof

effervescent

vivacious and enthusiastic.

it even sounds nice to say


----------



## Erikmen

[h=3]extol[/h]to praise, revere


----------



## zombywoof

love



just four letters but its the best i can do


----------



## Erikmen

Nice one!

[h=3]zenith[/h]the point of culmination; peak


----------



## zombywoof

Weltschmerz  
german word meaning

Sadness over the evils of the world, especially as an expression of romantic pessimism


----------



## Erikmen

^ Der ist gut  

[h=1]despondency[/h]
[h=3]or *despondence


*noun[/h]
state of being despondent; depression of spiritsfrom loss of courage or hope; dejection.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*equable*

_/ˈekwəb(ə)l/_
adjective

1) (of a person) not easily disturbed or angered; calm and even-tempered.

2) not varying or fluctuating greatly.


----------



## zombywoof

equilibrium


a state of rest or balance due to the equal action of opposing forces.

equal balance between any powers, influences, etc.; equality of effect.

mental or emotional balance; equanimity:
The pressures of the situation caused her to lose her equilibrium.
Chemistry. the condition existing when a chemical reaction and its reverse reaction proceed at equal rates.


----------



## Erikmen

*harmony*

noun

1. agreement; accord; harmonious relations.

2.a consistent, orderly, or pleasing arrangement of parts; congruity.

3._Music._

any simultaneous combination of tones.
the simultaneous combination of tones,especially when blended into chords pleasing to the ear; chordal structure, as distinguished from melody and rhythm.
the science of the structure, relations, and practical combination of chords.


4.an arrangement of the contents of the Gospels,either of all four or of the first three, designed to show their parallelism, mutual relations, and differences.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Erikmen said:


> *harmony*
> 
> noun
> 
> 1. agreement; accord; harmonious relations.
> 
> 2.a consistent, orderly, or pleasing arrangement of parts; congruity.
> 
> 3._*Music.*_
> 
> any simultaneous combination of tones.
> the simultaneous combination of tones,especially when blended into chords pleasing to the ear; chordal structure, as distinguished from melody and rhythm.
> the science of the structure, relations, and practical combination of chords.
> 
> 
> 4.an arrangement of the contents of the Gospels,either of all four or of the first three, designed to show their parallelism, mutual relations, and differences.



To be fair there are specific scale names that use the word "harmonic" as part of a broader term, such as the *harmonic minor scale*.  This definition doesn't do justice to the use of the word in music, but that's far beyond the simple word. 

Thanks for all the excellent words guys!


----------



## Erikmen

*eloquent*

expressing yourself readily, clearly, effectively


----------



## zombywoof

elucidation
explanation that makes something clear; clarification.
"work that led to the elucidation of the structure of proteins"
synonyms:	explanation, clarification, illumination;


----------



## Erikmen

[h=3]diligent[/h]showing care in doing one's work


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*conceited*

_/kənˈsēdəd/_
adjective

excessively proud of oneself; vain.


----------



## Erikmen

*narcissistic*

adjective

having an undue fascination with oneself;


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*penury*

_/'penyərē/_
noun

extreme poverty; destitution


----------



## zombywoof

Dickensian

of or reminiscent of the novels of Charles Dickens, especially in suggesting the poor social conditions or comically repulsive characters that they portray.
"the backstreets of Dickensian London"


----------



## Erikmen

*graceful*

_adj.

__*characterized by beauty of movement, style, form, etc*
_


----------



## zombywoof

eclectic

selecting or choosing from various sources.
2.
made up of what is selected from different sources.
3.
not following any one system, as of philosophy, medicine, etc., but selecting and using what are considered the best elements of all systems.


----------



## Erikmen

*Mellifluous *



*1:*  having a smooth rich flow <a _mellifluous_ voice>
*2:*  filled with something (as honey) that sweetens


----------



## SKR

^Great word Eric!


----------



## Erikmen

Thanks SKR. I like the sound, for me it somehow combines with its definition.

hiraeth
Hiraeth is a longing for one's homeland, but it's not mere homesickness. It's an expression of the bond one feels with one's home country when one is away from it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*timorous*
_/ˈtim(ə)rəs/_

adjective

showing or suffering from nervousness, fear, or a lack of confidence.



Erikmen said:


> *Mellifluous *
> 
> 
> 
> *1:*  having a smooth rich flow <a _mellifluous_ voice>
> *2:*  filled with something (as honey) that sweetens



great word, man


----------



## zombywoof

ailurophile


lover of cats



i dont trust anyone who says they don't like cats


----------



## Erikmen

^ I like cats but really love dogs 

*ardent*

adjective

1. having, expressive of, or characterized by intense feeling, passionate, fervent.



2. intensely devoted, eager, or enthusiastic, zealous.


----------



## zombywoof

Salacious

adjective
1.
lustful or lecherous.
2.
(of writings, pictures, etc.) obscene; grossly indecent.





Dogs are good too had two myself but when i had to get him put to sleep it broke my heart as i had him for nearly 15 years and swore i would never have another pet
. Many years later my daughter brought in a kitten on her sixteenth birthday her friend had gave her. At first i thought no but once i had it in my hand there was no going back and till this day that cat has me under its spell


----------



## Erikmen

I have also lost a dog. He was 17. We felt like losing a relative. 

*Lamentation *

noun

1. the act of lamenting or expressing grief.

2. a lament.

3. *Lamentations, *(_used with a singular verb_)


----------



## zombywoof

Reminiscent

tending to remind one of something.
"the sights were reminiscent of my childhood"
2.
suggesting something by resemblance.
"her robes were vaguely reminiscent of military dress"
synonyms:	similar to, comparable with, inviting/bearing comparison with, tending to make one think of;


----------



## Erikmen

ineffable

adjective

incapable of being expressed or described in words; inexpressible:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*sempstress*
_/ˈsem(p)strəs/_

noun

another term for seamstress.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*parquet*
_/pärˈkā/_

noun

1.
flooring composed of wooden blocks arranged in a geometric pattern.
2.
NORTH AMERICAN
the ground floor of a theater or auditorium.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*demur*
_/dəˈmər/_

verb
1. raise doubts or objections or show reluctance.

noun
1. the action or process of objecting to or hesitating over something.


----------



## CfZrx

So I always wondered what a 30 something woman at an AA meeting meant when she said to a 60 year old guy after the meeting "Yes, I think I have a demur dress I can wear" Still not sure after seeing this definition.


Captain.Heroin said:


> *demur*
> _/dəˈmər/_
> 
> verb
> 1. raise doubts or objections or show reluctance.
> 
> noun
> 1. the action or process of objecting to or hesitating over something.


----------



## herbavore

CfZrx said:


> So I always wondered what a 30 something woman at an AA meeting meant when she said to a 60 year old guy after the meeting "Yes, I think I have a demur dress I can wear" Still not sure after seeing this definition.



Somehow in women's fashion 'demur' came to mean modest. A demur dress shows less leg and less cleavage.


----------



## zombywoof

Vernacular

: of, relating to, or using the language of ordinary speech rather than formal writing


----------



## Erikmen

*polyglot*


_speaking, writing, written in, or composed of several languages.
_
_n.
__*1. A person having a speaking, reading, or writing knowledge of several languages.*
*2. A book containing several versions of the same text in different languages.*
*3. A mixture or confusion of languages.*
_


----------



## DutchBloke

*sward*

-The rind of bacon or pork.


Some of my friends name me the Dutch translation of sward, not because I'm a piece of fat bacon thou :'), my name sounds very much like it.


----------



## Bigsammy610

YUPPIE

yup-pie

     A well-paid young middle-class professional who works in a city job and has a luxurious lifestyle.


----------



## Bigsammy610

BEATNIK

ˈbētnik
noun
A young person in the 1950s and early 1960s belonging to a subculture associated with the beat generation.


----------



## zombywoof

Was a guy from Utrecht who used to work with us couldnt believe a word that came out of his mouth so he was called the Lying Dutchman.

prevarication


----------



## zombywoof

Preposterous


contrary to reason or common sense; utterly absurd or ridiculous.
"synonyms:	absurd, ridiculous, foolish, stupid, ludicrous, farcical, laughable, comical, risible, hare-brained, asinine, inane, nonsensical, pointless, senseless, insane, unreasonable, irrational, illogical


it just rolls off the tongue and sounds so good


----------



## Erikmen

palatable

adjective

1. acceptable or agreeable to the palate or taste;savory: _palatable food._


2. acceptable or agreeable to the mind or feelings:_palatable ideas._


----------



## Captain.Heroin

herbavore said:


> Somehow in women's fashion 'demur' came to mean modest. A demur dress shows less leg and less cleavage.



Ah!  Thank you herby  

I love learning about words.


----------



## Erikmen

*Cynosure*A focal point of admiration.


----------



## Junkiegirl23

zombywoof said:


> ailurophile
> 
> 
> lover of cats
> 
> 
> 
> i dont trust anyone who says they don't like cats



We keep having more and more in common haha  
This is fucking awesome. I had no idea there was such a word. I'm an ailurophile.. I'm loving it  

*ken*
the range of perception, understanding, or knowledge


----------



## Erikmen

Felicity
_
noun

_Intense happiness;

the ability to find appropriate expression for one's thoughts.

Synonyms: happiness, joy, joyfulness, joyousness, bliss, delight, cheerfulness


----------



## zombywoof

quintessential

of the pure and essential essence of something:


of or relating to the most perfect embodiment of something:


----------



## Erikmen

Compassionate

_adjective

_Feeling or showing sympathy and concern for others
Synonyms:

Sympathetic, empathetic, understanding, caring, solicitous, sensitive, warm, loving.


----------



## Junkiegirl23

*Loquacious*
lōˈkwāSHəs/
adjective
tending to talk a great deal; talkative.


----------



## Erikmen

*efflorescence*


noun

1. the state or a period of flowering.

2. an example or result of growth and development.


----------



## Papaverium

*Pareidolia
*
noun

The phenomena in which one perceives faces or other recognizable features in something of no relevance.

ex: seeing faces in the patterns of raindrops on a window


----------



## Junkiegirl23

^

Love it, great word.

*acatalepsy*
(EY-kat-i-lep-see) 
1. incomprehensibility; a word much used (in its Greek form) by the later Academics and Skeptics (Carneades, Arcesilaus, etc.), who held that human knowledge never amounts to certainty, but only to probability, and who advocated a suspension of judgment upon all questions, even upon the doctrine of acatalepsy itself. 

2. uncertainty in the diagnosis or prognosis of diseases. 

3. a weak understanding; mental deficiency.


----------



## zombywoof

Tittynope

 a small quantity of something left over


----------



## Erikmen

*Brood* 
To think alone.


----------



## zombywoof

Triskaidekaphobia

extreme superstition about the number thirteen


----------



## Junkiegirl23

*Phobophobia*

The fear of phobias


----------



## zombywoof

umbriferous

shady


----------



## Erikmen

[h=1]ineffable[/h]
[h=3][/h]

adjective


incapable of being expressed or described in words; inexpressible:


----------



## Junkiegirl23

*Demisexual*

A person who doesn't experience sexual attraction unless they form a strong emotional connection with someone.


----------



## zombywoof

Telekinesis


and if you believe in it raise my left hand


i thought i was in the word change  thread


----------



## Junkiegirl23

^ either you forgot the definition. Or you think you're in a different thread? Lol


----------



## Erikmen

*Sagacious*



Having or showing an ability to understand difficult ideas and situations and to make good decisions.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*disquisition*

/diskwəˈziSHən/

noun
a long or elaborate essay or discussion on a particular subject.


---

*side note* - I'm so glad to see you all contributing!!   Thanks guys, keep up the great words!


----------



## zombywoof

Gezellig

The term encompasses the heart of Dutch culture, as the Dutch tend to love all things gezellig.

You’re welcome to try and pronounce it: heh-SELL-ick. 

Coffee with a friend: gezellig!
Coffee with a friend: gezellig!
Locals and foreigners alike will tell you that the word can not be translated.

Its meaning includes everything from cozy to friendly, from comfortable to relaxing, and from enjoyable to gregarious.

According to Wikipedia, “A perfect example of untranslatability is seen in the Dutch language through the word gezellig, which does not have an English equivalent.

Literally, it means cozy, quaint, or nice, but can also connote time spent with loved ones, seeing a friend after a long absence, or general togetherness.”

However, to the Dutch it goes way beyond ‘cozy.’

You’ll hear the word a lot when you visit Amsterdam, so here are some indications as to how to understand and use it:

GEZELLIG VS. NOT GEZELLIG

A brown café is gezellig. A dentist’s waiting room is not — though it can be gezellig if your friends accompany you, particularly if they are gezellig.

An evening on the town with friends is gezellig, especially if you have dinner at a gezellig restaurant, see a good movie, and finish with a drink at a gezellige pub. Trying to entertain the inlaws-from-hell is definitely not gezellig.

Celebrating King's Day in Amsterdam on a boat full of friends: gezellig!
Celebrating Queen’s Day in Amsterdam on a boat full of friends: gezellig!
Old-fashioned shops and boutiques are gezellig; modern warehouses are not.

Watching a movie at home in a gezellige living room (read: warm colors, warm ambiance, full of books, plants, and knick-knacks, along with a dog or cat or two) is gezellig, especially if you have gezellige friends over. Eating dinner at MacDonald’s is ongezellig — though here again gezellige friends can make a difference.

Amsterdam is gezellig. Rotterdam is not.


----------



## Erikmen

^ For sure!  

Berlin is gezellig. Frankfurt is not. 

*sublime*

Elevated or lofty in thought, language, etc.
impressing the mind with a sense of grandeur or power; inspiring awe, veneration.complete


----------



## Junkiegirl23

*Presenteeism*

The practice of coming to work despite illness, often resulting in reduced productivity.


----------



## GolemGolem

Gong farmer:
The person who emptied and cleaned the cesspits under peoples homes in England before plumbing was a thing.


----------



## zombywoof

Dampkring




Dutch - English - dampkring
 atmosphere,
 layer of gases surrounding the earth


Also a coffeeshop in amsterdam that was really good a few years back but just went like the rest of them


----------



## Junkiegirl23

*Phalanx* 
_[pha·lanx]_
A group of people or things of a similar type forming a compact body or brought together for a common purpose.


----------



## Erikmen

Togetherness

Warm fellowship, as among members of a family.

The quality, state, or condition of being together.


----------



## Junkiegirl23

*Unity* 

1. a whole or totality as combining all its parts into one.

2, absence of diversity; unvaried or uniform character.

3. oneness of mind, feeling, etc., as among a number of persons; concord, harmony, or agreement.


----------



## Erikmen

*Congruence*

The quality or state of agreeing or corresponding.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*asseveration*

noun

the solemn or emphatic declaration or statement of something.


----------



## Junkiegirl23

*Timorous*
_[tim·or·ous]_
Showing or suffering from nervousness, fear, or a lack of confidence


----------



## zombywoof

Fortitude

strength of mind


----------



## Junkiegirl23

*Hypermnesia* 
Exceptionally exact or vivid memory, especially as associated with certain mental illnesses.


----------



## zombywoof

pandiculation

noun

the act of stretching oneself.


----------



## Junkiegirl23

*Metanoia* 
_/ˌmetəˈnoiə/_
change in one's way of life resulting from penitence or spiritual conversion.


----------



## Erikmen

*ephemeral*

lasting a very short time; short-lived; *transitory*:


----------



## zombywoof

esculent

fit to be eaten; edible.


----------



## Erikmen

Wistful 

experiencing or showing sorrow or unhappiness.

Only one letter separates the two words, but "wishful" is having hope for something, and wistful is having sadness or melancholy about something. "Wist" isn't even a word that's used anymore, but you can still be _wistful._


----------



## Erikmen

*somnambulism*

noun

sleepwalking.


----------



## CfZrx

I have had somnambulent evenings iirc.


----------



## CfZrx

Junkiegirl23 said:


> *Metanoia*
> _/ˌmetəˈnoiə/_
> change in one's way of life resulting from penitence or spiritual conversion.


Nice!


----------



## Erikmen

*MEANINGFUL* 
significance, purpose, or value.


----------



## Erikmen

[h=2]laconic
concise to the point of seeming rude or mysterious[/h]


----------



## Papaverium

*Polydactyly

*The phenomena where an animal or human is born with more fingers or toes than naturally intended.


----------



## Erikmen

Allegiance 

1. Loyalty or devotion to some person, cause or group. 
2. Loyalty of a citizen to his/her government or a subject to his/her sovereign.


----------



## Papaverium

*Gruntled*:

Pleased, satisfied, contented.


----------



## Erikmen

Graceful 

Characterized by elegance, beauty of form, manner, movement or speech, elegant


----------



## Junkiegirl23

*tidsoptimist* 
_(n.)_ A person who is always late because they believe they have more time than they do.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Great words guys!!!!


----------



## Erikmen

*Cope

* (used without object), *coped, **coping.
to struggle or deal, especially on fairly eventerms or with some degree of success.
*


----------



## Junkiegirl23

*incessant*
_/inˈses(ə)nt/
(Adj.)_ of something regarded as unpleasant- continuing without pause or interruption.


----------



## Erikmen

*Bleak**:* 
not warm, friendly, cheerful, etc
not hopeful or encouraging


----------



## Captain.Heroin

licentious. 1 : lacking legal or moral restraints; especially : disregarding sexual restraints. 2 : marked by disregard for strict rules of correctness.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

arrears

/əˈrirz/

_noun_
money that is owed and should have been paid earlier.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

caprice
/kəˈprēs/

a sudden and unaccountable change of mood or behavior.
_in music_:  another term for capriccio.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

pusillanimity

lacking courage or resolution; cowardly; faint-hearted; timid. 2. proceeding from or indicating a cowardly spirit. Origin of pusillanimous Expand. Late Latin.


----------



## Erikmen

Eleutherophobia- Fear of freedom


----------



## Captain.Heroin

trammel
/ˈtraməl/

noun
1. a restriction or impediment to someone's freedom of action.
2. a set-net consisting of three layers of netting, designed so that a fish entering through one of the large-meshed outer sections will push part of the finer-meshed central section through the large meshes on the further side, forming a pocket in which the fish is trapped.

verb
3. deprive of freedom of action.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

tumult
/ˈt(y)o͞oˌməlt/

a loud, confused noise, especially one caused by a large mass of people.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dross
/drôs,dräs/

noun
something regarded as worthless; rubbish


----------



## Erikmen

*Subjugation 

*Noun

the act, fact, or process of subjugating, or bringing under control; enslavement


----------



## Captain.Heroin

wend
verb

go in a specified direction, typically slowly or by an indirect route.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

aquiline
/ˈakwəˌlīn,ˈakwəˌlin/

adjective
like an eagle


----------



## Captain.Heroin

furibund

adjective
frenzied; raging


----------



## Captain.Heroin

interpellation

noun
In Marxist theory, interpellation is the process by which ideology, embodied in major social and political institutions, constitutes the nature of individual subjects' identities through the process of institutions and discourses of 'hailing' them in social interactions.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

harangue
/həˈraNG/

lecture (someone) at length in an aggressive and critical manner.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

castellated
/ˈkas(t)əˌlādəd/

adjective
having battlements


----------



## Captain.Heroin

extemporize
/ikˈstempəˌrīz/

verb
compose, perform, or produce something such as music or a speech without preparation; improvise.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gibbet
/ˈjibit/

noun

a gallows.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Wired


----------



## sigmond

chimerical 


*1**:* existing only as the product of unchecked imagination *:*  fantastically visionary or improbable


*:*  given to fantastic schemes


----------



## Erikmen

[h=1]stamina

noun[/h]
1.strength of physical constitution; power to endure disease, fatigue, privation, etc.


----------



## Erikmen

*Magnanimous
*generous in forgiving an insult or injury;

free from petty resentfulness or vindictiveness high-minded;

noble proceeding from or revealing generosity or nobility of mind, character, etc.


----------



## Junkiegirl23

*snafu*
_/snaˈfo͞o/
n._

a confused or chaotic state; a mess.


----------



## Erikmen

*FORBEARANCE* 
noun

1.the act of forbearing; a refraining from something.

2.forbearing conduct or quality; patient endurance;self-control.

3.an abstaining from the enforcement of a right.


----------



## Erikmen

*AQUIVER 
*
Adjective
In a state of trepidation or vibrant agitation, trembling, quivering.


----------



## Erikmen

*Genesis*

an origin, creation, or beginning.


----------



## Junkiegirl23

*aspectabund*
_adj._

Letting or being able to let expressive emotion show easily through one's face and eyes.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Junkiegirl23 said:


> *aspectabund*
> _adj._
> 
> Letting or being able to let expressive emotion show easily through one's face and eyes.



That's a great word, thanks for sharing !


----------



## Erikmen

*Lachrymose 
*
suggestive of or tending to cause tears; mournful.

given to shedding tears readily; tearful.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

*whore*
_n. v. adj._

In the original sense, a whore is a prostitute: someone who has sex for money. The word has since broadened to mean anyone who is money-hungry.


----------



## Erikmen

*Propitious
*_adj
_full of promise; good, favorable


----------



## Papaverium

*Snide*

adj.

Unkind or insulting in an indirect way.


----------



## Erikmen

*Malleable 
*
adj.

Able to adjust to changing circumstances; adaptable.


----------



## Troubadour

*Hillock*, _n_, a small hill or mound.


----------



## Erikmen

*PERSEVERANCE
*Steady persistence in a course of action, a purpose, a state, etc., especially in spite of difficulties, obstacles, or discouragement.


----------



## Papaverium

[h=2]spore (noun)[/h]

*:*  a primitive usually unicellular often environmentally resistant dormant or reproductive body produced by plants, fungi, and some microorganisms and capable of development into a new individual either directly or after fusion with another spore


----------



## Erikmen

*Cantankerous 

1. Ill-tempered and quarrelsome; disagreeable: disliked her cantankerous landlord.*
*2. Difficult to handle*


----------



## Junkiegirl23

*Vicarious*
_/vəˈkerēəs/
Adj._

experienced in the imagination through the feelings or actions of another person.


----------



## Erikmen

^ Interesting.

*Fastidious
*Adj.

meticulous, overly delicate


----------



## Erikmen

*HAGGARD

*Adj.
having a gaunt,wasted,or exhausted appearance, as from prolonged suffering, exertion,or anxiety; worn.


----------



## Erikmen

Eyestrain 

Fatigue of the eyes, such as that caused by reading or looking at a computer screen for too long.


----------



## Junkiegirl23

*natter*
_[nat-er]

N._ to talk incessantly; chatter.


----------



## zombywoof

quixotic
extravagantly chivalrous or romantic; visionary, impractical, or impracticable.


----------



## Erikmen

CONSCIENTIOUS 

adjective

1. governed by conscience; controlled by or done according to one's inner sense of what is right; principled

2. careful and painstaking; particular; meticulous; scrupulous.


----------



## Junkiegirl23

*Dysania*

The state of finding it hard to get out of bed in the morning.


----------



## Erikmen

*Ailing
*
sickly; unwell.


----------



## Erikmen

Junkiegirl23 said:


> *Dysania*
> 
> The state of finding it hard to get out of bed in the morning.



That's a word that defines what I have regardless of doing or not doing exercises + being sober. 
It's the worst moment in the entire day and it takes a while until I believe I really have to. /


----------



## Erikmen

*Flusterade

*To make or become nervous or upset.

_n.__A state of agitation, confusion, or excitement.


_


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Erikmen said:


> That's a word that defines what I have regardless of doing or not doing exercises + being sober.
> It's the worst moment in the entire day and it takes a while until I believe I really have to. /



Hehe I have to admit, it's really the same for me too. I loathe it so much


----------



## Junkiegirl23

*florilegium*

a collection of literary pieces; anthology.


----------



## Kl519

Concomitant:

Happening at the same time as something else


----------



## Erikmen

*Revive

*verb 

1. to activate, set in motion, or take up again; renew.

2. to restore to life or consciousness

3. to put on or show (an old play or motion picture) again.

4. to make operative or valid again.

5. to bring back into notice, use, or currency.

6. to quicken or renew in the mind; bring back.

7. to reanimate or cheer (the spirit, heart, etc., or a person).


----------



## Junkiegirl23

I don't know why but I just feel like this belongs here... Sooo cuuuute


----------



## Erikmen

^ cute 

*Insomniac*

a person who suffers from insomnia, the inability, especially when chronic, to obtain sufficient sleep, through difficulty in falling or staying asleep

*Insomnia*
insomnia is difficulty falling asleep or staying asleep, even when a person has the chance to do so.


----------



## Junkiegirl23

*acquiesce*
_/ˌakwēˈes/

verb_
accept something reluctantly but without protest.


----------



## Erikmen

^^Interesting definitions.

Sorrow


*1. Mental suffering caused by loss, disappointment, or misfortune, or an instance of this: tried toassuage her sorrows. See Synonyms at regret.*
*2. A source or cause of sorrow; a misfortune: "I must struggle through my sorrows and difficultiesas I can" (Jane Austen).*
*3. Expression of sorrow, or an instance of this: I listened to his sorrows.*

*intr.v.  sor·rowed, sor·row·ing, sor·rowsTo feel or express sorrow. See Synonyms at grieve.
*


----------



## Erikmen

UPBEAT 

[h=2]up·beat[/h]  (ŭp′bēt′)_n. Music*1. An unaccented beat or beats that occur before the first beat of a measure. Also calledanacrusis, pickup.*
*2. The upward stroke made by a conductor to indicate the beat that leads into a new measure.*
_
_*adj.1. Optimistic: an upbeat business forecast.
2. Happy; cheerful.
*_


----------



## zombywoof

subterranean

existing, situated, or operating below the surface of the earth; underground.

existing or operating out of sight or secretly; hidden or secret.


----------



## Erikmen

*Persistence *

noun

1.the act or fact of persisting.

2.the quality of being persistent :_You have persistence, I'll say that for you._

3.continued existence or occurrence:_the persistence of smallpox._

4. the continuance of an effect after its cause is removed.


----------



## Erikmen

Subordination

noun

1. the act of placing in a lower rank or position.

2. the act subordinating, or of making dependent, secondary, or subservient.


----------



## Junkiegirl23

*brabble* 
_/brab-uh l/

v._
to argue stubbornly about *trifles*; wrangle.

*trifles*
_/ˈtrīfəl/

n._
a thing of little value or importance.


----------



## Erikmen

*contentious*


*:*  likely to cause disagreement or argument <a _contentious_ issue>
*:*  exhibiting an often perverse and wearisome tendency to quarrels and disputes <a man of a most _contentious_ nature>


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Junkiegirl23 said:


> *brabble*
> _/brab-uh l/
> 
> v._
> to argue stubbornly about *trifles*; wrangle.



I love this word!


----------



## Erikmen

Glummy 

adjective, *gloomier, **gloomiest.

*1.dark or dim; deeply shaded_._

2.causing gloom; dismal or depressing_._

3.filled with or showing gloom; sad, dejected, or melancholy.

4.hopeless or despairing; pessimistic:_a gloomy view of the future._


----------



## Junkiegirl23

*prithee*
_/ˈpriT͟Hē/

exclamation_
please (used to convey a polite request).
_example:_
"prithee, Jack, answer me honestly"

I wonder if this is where we get "pretty please" from..?


----------



## Erikmen

*Prosaic 

*adjective
1. commonplace or dull; matter-of-fact or unimaginative.
2. of or having the character or form of prose, the ordinary form of spoken or written language, rather than of poetry.


----------



## Junkiegirl23

*tacenda*
_/ta-'chen-da/

n._ 
Things better left unsaid; matters to be passed over in silence


----------



## Erikmen

^ Nice one. I wonder how you find all of these interesting words that define people so precisely. 

Laconic

using or involving the use of a minimum of words *:*concise to the point of seeming rude or mysterious

This is actually one of the appreciated goals in my job.


----------



## Erikmen

*accordant
*
_adjective_


agreeing or compatible.
"I found the music *accordant with* the words of the service"


----------



## sigmond

*Jizya or jizyah 

*(Arabic: جزية‎ ǧizyah IPA: [dʒizja]; Ottoman Turkish: cizye) is a religiously required per capita yearly tax historically levied by Islamic states on certain non-Muslim subjects—dhimmis—permanently residing in Muslim lands under Islamic law.


----------



## sigmond

*Magniloquent*: speaking in or characterized by a high-flown often bombastic style or manner

Politicians, kings, and actors are all people who might have a tendency toward magniloquence, ornamenting their speech with big words, metaphors, and rhetoric. When someone uses more words than are necessary to get her point across, especially if her tone is pompous or grandiose, she is guilty of magniloquence. The word comes from the Latin _magniloquus, "pompous in talk," which combines magnus, "great," and loquus, "speaking."_


----------



## Erikmen

*Beleaguer* 
-To exhaust with attacks


----------



## Erikmen

*Origin of OK*

Expand initials of a facetious folk phonetic spelling, e.g., _oll _or *orl korrect *representing _all correct, _first attested in Boston, Massachusetts, in 1839,then used in 1840 by Democrat partisans of Martin Van Buren during his election campaign, who allegedly named their organization, the _*O.K. Club*, _in allusion to the initials of _*Old Kinderhook*, _Van Buren's nickname, derived from his birthplace _Kinderhook, _New York.


----------



## Junkiegirl23

*obnubilate*
_/äbˈn(y)o͞obəˌlāt/

v. _
darken, dim, or cover with or as if with a cloud; obscure.


----------



## Erikmen

[h=3]Jaunty[/h]Showing that you are happy and confident.​


----------



## sigmond

*Prosopagnosia*: an inability to recognize the faces of familiar people, typically as a result of damage to the brain.


----------



## Erikmen

*Voracious

* ravenous, insatiable


----------



## Junkiegirl23

*amphisbaena*
_/ˌamfɪsˈbiːnə/

n._
A mythical serpent with a head at each end.


----------



## Erikmen

Sigmond said:


> *Prosopagnosia*: an inability to recognize the faces of familiar people, typically as a result of damage to the brain.



It has happened more than a few times that I don't recognize people that I should have. We occasionally go to some working dinners and that makes my wife say speechless. It's very embarrassing. But it happens. 

*Yoga

*A Hindu philosophy that teaches a person to experience inner peace by controlling the body and mind.


----------



## sigmond

Proprioception 

(prō'prē-ō-sěp'shən) The unconscious perception of movement and spatial orientation arising from stimuli within the body itself. In humans, these stimuli are detected by nerves within the body itself, as well as by the semicircular canals of the inner ear.


----------



## Erikmen

synapse
The place where a signal passes from one nerve cell to another;
The point at which a nervous impulse passes from one neuron to another.


----------



## sigmond

*Onomatopoeia 
*(on-uh-mah-tuh-PEE-ah)

In Greek, onomatopoeia simply means "word-making," but in English it refers to a very specific process of word-making: an attempt to capture the sound of something. 

Examples of onomatopoeia in English include burble, buzz, slosh, ratatat, and thud. Words created by onomatopoeia can seem totally natural, but they can be surprisingly different from language to language: in Japanese, dogs say wan wan, but in Greek they say gav gav.


----------



## Erikmen

Pleonasm 

1.the use of more words than are necessary to express an idea;redundancy.

2.an instance of this, as _free gift _or _true fact._

3.a redundant word or expression.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Erikmen said:


> Pleonasm
> 
> 1.the use of more words than are necessary to express an idea;redundancy.
> 
> 2.an instance of this, as _free gift _or _true fact._
> 
> 3.a redundant word or expression.



Great word!!


----------



## Junkiegirl23

^ agreed 

*lumpenproletariat*
_/ˈləmpənˌprōləˈte(ə)rēət,ˈlo͝om-/

n._
the unorganized and unpolitical lower orders of society who are not interested in revolutionary advancement.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

opprobrium

/əˈprōbrēəm/

noun

1. harsh criticism or censure.
2. the public disgrace arising from someone's shameful conduct.
3. (archaic) an occasion or cause of reproach or disgrace.


----------



## Erikmen

^ Interesting. 
*
sesquipedalian* (borrowed from the chain of words..)  

using a lot of long words that most people do not understand


----------



## Junkiegirl23

^ lol love it 

*kenspeckle*
_/ˈkenˌspek(ə)l/

adj._
easily recognizable; conspicuous.


----------



## Erikmen

Saudade 

Saudade is used to explain the feeling of missing something or someone. 
It is used to tell about something that you used to have (and liked) but don't have anymore.
*
*But* literally, it goes deeper. It's a beautiful word of Portuguese origin, evokes a sense of loneliness and incompleteness.

*In a whole bunch of clumsy English words*, Saudade means “the love that remains” after someone is gone. It’s the recollection of feelings, experiences, places or events that once brought excitement, pleasure, well being, which now triggers the senses and makes one live again. *It describes a deep nostalgic longing. It brings sad and happy feelings all at once; *

*Sadness from missing something loved.
Happiness for having experienced the love.


----------



## maggells

^That's beautiful! Is it pronounced just like it's spelled?


----------



## Erikmen

^ I don't it's pronounced like we'd read. But It is indeed a very important word. And it represents so many good things as well. So much that I found relief to be able to express feelings that I thought there were no words for.
___________________________________________________________________________
*
Hiraeth 

*(n) a homesickness for a home you can't return to or that never was.


----------



## Papaverium

[h=2]zy·gote[/h]  (zī′gōt′)_n.*1. The cell formed by the union of two gametes, especially a fertilized ovum before cleavage.*
*2. The organism that develops from a zygote.*
_


----------



## Junkiegirl23

*farrago*

_fă-rā-gō 
n._
 hodgepodge, mishmash, jumble


----------



## Erikmen

INEFFABLE

 (Adj.) Too great to be expressed in words.


----------



## Junkiegirl23

^  one of my favorites


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*minutiae*
_/məˈn(y)o͞oSHēˌē,məˈn(y)o͞oSHēˌī/_

noun

the small, precise, or trivial details of something.

_for the record; I use the latter pronunciation_


----------



## Erikmen

HYPOPHRENIA 

A feeling of sadness seemingly without a cause.


----------



## Erikmen

LEAN ON

*1. Also: lean upon to depend on for advice, support, etc*
*2. informal to exert pressure on (someone), as by threats or intimidation*


----------



## Erikmen

*Full Definition of patronize (Merriam-Webster)*



*transitive verb*
*1**:*  to act as patron of *:*  provide aid or support for
*2**:*  to adopt an air of condescension toward *:*  treat haughtily or coolly
*3**:*  to be a frequent or regular customer or client of


----------



## Sprout

Synaptosome.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Sprout said:


> Synaptosome.



definition?


----------



## Erikmen

Sprout said:


> Synaptosome.



*synaptosome*

(sĭ-năp′tə-sōm′) _n.

_Any of various sacs, composed of synaptic vesicles and mitochondria, that break away from axon terminals at asynapse after brain tissue has been homogenized under controlled conditions.


----------



## Erikmen

Sonder
n. 
the realization that each random passerby is living a life as vivid and complex as your own—populated with their own ambitions, friends, routines, worries and inherited craziness—an epic story that continues invisibly around you like an anthill sprawling deep underground, with elaborate passageways to thousands of other lives that you’ll never know existed, in which you might appear only once, as an extra sipping coffee in the background, as a blur of traffic passing on the highway, as a lighted window at dusk.


----------



## Junkiegirl23

^ whoa love this 

*Chagrin*
_/cha·grin/ 

n._ 
A keen feeling of mental unease, as of annoyance or embarrassment, caused by failure, disappointment, or a disconcerting event.


----------



## Erikmen

_*Poignant
*__adj.

*1.
**a. Arousing deep emotion, especially pity or sorrow; touching: a poignant memory; a poignant story. 
b. Keenly distressing to the mind or feelings: poignant anxiety.
c. Physically painful: "Keen, poignant agonies seemed to shoot from his neck downward" (Ambrose Bierce).
*
*2. Piercing; incisive: poignant criticism.*
*3. Agreeably intense or stimulating: "It was a poignant delight to breathe the keen air" (Joseph A. Altsheler).*

_


----------



## Erikmen

Acquiescence

noun

1. the act or condition of acquiescing or giving tacit assent; agreement or consent by silence or without objection; compliance (usually followedby _to _or _in_): _acquiescence to his boss's demands._

2. _Law. _such neglect to take legal proceedings for such a long time as to imply the abandonment of a right.


----------



## sigmond

*Malarkey* is ridiculous or meaningless talk.  You might feel strongly that your friend's excuses for not coming to  your birthday party are just a bunch of _malarkey_.

You can generally use the word _malarkey_ to mean  "nonsense" or "hogwash." If you feel like a classmate is using big,  impressive words and speaking in a deliberately complicated way to say  something relatively simple, you can dismiss it as malarkey. And one  political party might be quick to call an opponent's platform pure  malarkey. You can also spell it _malarky_ — both versions are an American invention from the 1920s.


----------



## Erikmen

^ Interesting, always learning

*BUFFER 

Noun 

1. an apparatus at the end of a railroad car, railroad track, etc., for absorbing shock during coupling, collisions, etc.

2. any device, material, or apparatus used as a shield, cushion, or bumper, especially on machinery.

3. any intermediate or intervening shield or device reducing the danger of interaction between two machines, chemicals, electronic components,etc.

4. a person or thing that shields and protects against annoyance, harm, hostile forces, etc., or that lessens the impact of a shock or reversal.

5. any reserve moneys, negotiable securities, legal procedures, etc., that protect a person, organization, or country against financial ruin.

6. buffer state.

**7. Ecology. an animal population that becomes the prey of a predator that usually feeds on a different species.*


----------



## sigmond

*Myopia *is nearsightedness, which means you see things more clearly that are closer to your eye.                                            

You probably suffer from myopia if you walk into the  living room and notice the chair in front of you but not the chair ten  feet away. If you have myopia, things farther away look out of focus.  

Also, this can mean narrow-mindedness and intolerance. Due to the first  kind of myopia, someone might always hold the menu two centimeters from  their eyeballs at restaurants. Due to the second kind, someone might  avoid people with different opinions from their own.


----------



## Erikmen

Right on!
 My son has it, unfortunately. I don't get it as none of us have ever had eye problems. I thought it was genetic. 

Astigmatism
A common, mild and generally easily treatable imperfection in the curvature of your eye. The condition can cause blurred vision.


----------



## Erikmen

I know everyone knows this word but I had never seen it so simple, like the one I posted just now.

*Definition of addiction*​

*1**:*  the quality or state of being addicted <_addiction_ to reading> _(yeah, right!) _
_*2**:*  compulsive need for and use of a habit-forming substance (as heroin, nicotine, or alcohol) characterized by tolerance and by well-defined physiological symptoms upon withdrawal;broadly *:*  persistent compulsive use of a substance known by the user to be harmful._


----------



## sigmond

you'll see the second use a lot in literature as _myopic_.

*Periphrasis*: the use of indirect and circumlocutory speech or writing. 

When you choose a longer or less straightforward way of saying something, you use _periphrasis_. One example of _periphrasis_ is describing someone as "more intelligent" instead of "smarter." Choosing a two-word description instead of the  one-word equivalent (like "more lengthy" rather than "longer") is one  way to use periphrasis. 

This also happens when you use a longer phrase,  like "give a presentation," instead of a single word that conveys the  same meaning, "present." Using many words to describe something instead  of a simple noun is also periphrasis: "the mother of my father," for  example, instead of "grandmother." 

The Greek root, _periphrazein_, means "speak in a roundabout way."


----------



## Erikmen

Clever! ^^ I'll think of a good one and edited in right here.


----------



## sigmond

ha, is that a jab at my use of edits?


----------



## Erikmen

No. Not at all. It was indeed an interested word - so much that I'd need to search a little.


----------



## Erikmen

*Allonym 
**A pseudonym which is actually a real name - specifically applying to 'ghostwriting' (where a professional writer writes a book or a newspaper article, etc., by agreement from the person whose name is being used to 'front' the piece) - an allonym also technically refers to the illicit use of another person's name in creating work which purports to be written by the named author, rather like a forger in art.*


----------



## Erikmen

*INFAMOUS *

adjective

*1.having an extremely bad reputation: an infamous city.

2.deserving of or causing an evil reputation; shamefully malign;detestable.

**3.Law.*

*deprived of certain rights as a citizen, as a consequence of conviction of certain offenses.*
*of or relating to offenses involving such deprivation.*


----------



## Jabberwocky

[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*Amicable
*[/FONT]friendly especially regarding an agreement


----------



## BlueMerlin

Caliginous.

Dark, Misty, Gloomy.


----------



## tantric

susurrous

1. full of whispering or rustling sounds.

A dragon in my fantasy world, mute but empathic, was callled Susrrous Song


----------



## Erikmen

*emmetropia*the normal condition of the eye: perfect vision


----------



## sigmond

*Empyrean *

The adjective _empyrean_, pronounced "em-PEER-ee-an," can describe a  religious idea of heaven. It can also describe the sky itself, or  something that is awe-inspiring, like the empyrean beauty of the  Himalayas. The phrase _the empyrean_ means "the heavens" or "the sky," or in Greek cosmology, the highest, fiery sphere of heaven, _empyros_ in Greek, and the root of _empyrean_.

Use the word empyrean when you're talking about the heavens or the sky. You might describe the empyrean curve of the night sky, scattered with stars, particularly if you wanted to sound poetic.


----------



## Erikmen

Yes, I could live with that concept.  

soothing 

_adjective_


having a gently calming effect.
"she put on some soothing music"

reducing pain or discomfort.
"almond oil is renowned for its soothing properties"


----------



## Junkiegirl23

*Mendacious*
_/men·da·cious/

adj._
Not telling the truth; lying


----------



## Erikmen

Audacious 

adjective1.extremely bold or daring; recklessly brave; fearless:_an audacious explorer._


2.extremely original; without restriction to prior ideas; highly inventive:_an audacious vision of the city's bright future._


3.recklessly bold in defiance of convention, propriety, law, or the like;insolent; brazen.

4.lively; unrestrained; uninhibited:_an audacious interpretation of her role._


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Great words guys!


----------



## Erikmen

Amaranthine 

Unndying, immortal, eternally beautiful.


----------



## sigmond

*Intentionality:* is the power of minds to be about, to represent, or to stand for, things, properties and states of affairs. The puzzles of intentionality lie at the interface between the philosophy of mind and the philosophy of language. The word itself, which is of medieval Scholastic origin, was rehabilitated by the philosopher Franz Brentano towards the end of the nineteenth century. ‘Intentionality’ is a philosopher's word. It derives from the Latin word _intentio_, which in turn derives from the verb _intendere_, which means being directed towards some goal or thing.

-the quality of mental states (e.g., thoughts, beliefs, desires,  hopes) that consists in their being directed toward some object or state  of affairs.


----------



## assclass

*xenapistia
n. - extreme distrust of strangers*


----------



## Erikmen

*Agoraphobia

**a morbid fear of open spaces (as fear of being caught alone in some public place)
*
which is actually fear itself somehow. 

phobia, phobic disorder, phobic neurosis
an anxiety disorder characterized by extreme and irrational fear of simple things or social situations


----------



## Erikmen

*grok*

verb (used with object)

1. to understand thoroughly and intuitively.

verb (used without object)

2 .to communicate sympathetically.


----------



## Erikmen

Today my word was Synergy 

[h=2]syn·er·gy[/h]_
*1. The interaction of two or more agents or forces so that their combined effect is greater than the sum of their individual effects.
**
2. Cooperative interaction among groups, especially among the acquired subsidiaries or merged parts of a corporation, that creates an enhanced
 combined effect.
3. An instance of either such interaction.
*_


----------



## Airmid

vainglorious
someone who seeks fame and glory to aggrandize themselves, instead of encouraging others to perform noble, difficult and worthy deeds.


----------



## Erikmen

Adroit 
Clever, resourceful 

Arcadian
Serene


----------



## Junkiegirl23

*Quixotic*
_/quix·ot·ic/

adj._
1. Idealistic without regard to practicality; impractical. 
2. Impulsive: tending to act on whims or impulses.


----------



## Erikmen

*Reliance *

noun
1.confident or trustful dependence.

2.confidence.

3.something or someone relied on.

*Resilient 
1. Capable of returning to an original shape or position, as after having been compressed. See Synonyms at flexible.*
*2. Able to recover readily, as from misfortune.*


----------



## Erikmen

Today's word:

*Composed 

*Adjective
 Calm, tranquil; serene


----------



## Captain.Heroin

vituperative

adj
bitter and abusive


----------



## Erikmen

*INVIGORATE

*verb (used with object), *invigorated, **invigorating.
*1.to give vigor to; fill with life and energy; energize.

*

*


----------



## Erikmen

NICHE 

noun

1. an ornamental recess in a wall or the like, usually semicircular in planand arched, as for a statue or other decorative object.

2. a place or position suitable or appropriate for a person or thing.

3. a distinct segment of a market.

4. _Ecology. _the position or function of an organism in a community of plants and animals.

adjective

5. pertaining to or intended for a market niche; having specific appeal:

verb (used with object), *niching.

*6. to place (something) in a niche.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I like the word niche for this thread, great contribution man.


----------



## Erikmen

Thanks Captain. Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## sigmond

*Supererogatory:* more than is needed, desired, or required

You could probably argue that the word _supererogatory_ might be, well, supererogatory. After all, the word _superfluous_ is very close in meaning. And you might notice that _excessive_ is a shorter, more common synonym for both of those words. Necessary or not, if you encounter _supererogatory_ just remember that it means "too much," even to the point of creating a slightly bad impression.


----------



## Erikmen

DULCET 


sweet to the taste;
pleasing to the ear <_dulcet_ tones>
generally pleasing or agreeable


----------



## sigmond

*vicissitude*: a variation in circumstances or fortune at different times in your life or in the development of something

When you talk of the _vicissitudes_ of life, you're referring to  the difficult times that we all go through: sickness, job loss, and  other unwelcome episodes. No one can escape the _vicissitudes_ of life. While _vicissitude_ comes from the Latin _vicis_, which means "change" and technically can mean a change of any kind, you'll find that _vicissitude_  is almost always used to talk about an unfortunate event or  circumstance. Losing a pet, crashing the car, being called in for jury  duty: these are examples of vicissitudes — chapters in one's life that  one would rather avoid but must get through. Some lives have more  vicissitudes than others, to be sure, but no life is without events that  test and challenge us.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thank you for the context Mond  I appreciate that.


----------



## Erikmen

I like that word and the references as well. Nicely put! 

*EFFLORESCENT *

noun

1.the state or a period of flowering, blooming.

2.an example or result of growth and development:_These works are the efflorescence of his genius._


3._Chemistry._

the act or process of efflorescing.
the resulting powdery substance or incrustation.


----------



## sigmond

*Synecdoche*: a figure of speech in which you use a part of something to stand for the whole thing.

To correctly pronounce _synecdoche_, say "sih-NECK-duh-key." A  synecdoche is a part that represents the whole. A photograph of a car  that is completely covered in snow is a synecdoche for the burden  everyone faces following a big winter storm. Synecdoche is a great  literary device, especially for poets who strive to express a great deal  in a single image.


----------



## Erikmen

^ Interesting

*Much obliged* (another way to thank you very much and a literal translation from the latin language)

Why obliged? As a matter-of-fact it is only in Portuguese that we find exactly the same words and the same meaning. "Muito Obrigado!" means exactly that one feels indebted to another person. Morally linked to each other.


----------



## Junkiegirl23

*semantic* 
_(sɪˈmæntɪk)

adj._
1. (Linguistics) of or relating to meaning or arising from distinctions between the meanings of different words or symbols
2. (Philosophy) of or relating to semantics
3. (Logic) logic concerned with the interpretation of a formal theory, as when truth tables are given as an account of the sentential connectives.


----------



## Erikmen

*SOOTHING

*Adj.

1.soothing - affording physical relief;  "a soothing ointment for her sunburn"comfortable, comfy - providing or experiencing physical well-being or relief (`comfy' is informal); "comfortable clothes"; "comfortable suburban houses"; "made himself comfortable in an armchair"; "the antihistamine made herfeel more comfortable"; "are you comfortable?"; "feeling comfy now?"
2.soothing - freeing from fear and anxiety


----------



## sigmond

*contraindicate:* To _contraindicate_ is to advise against. You'll almost always find this word in a medical context. A medicine that makes you sleepy would _contraindicate_ driving, but that same medicine would be fine to take while you’re lying on the couch. 

_Contraindicate_ has Latin roots in _contra_ for “against” and _indicate_  for “to point out.” To contraindicate means to “point away” because the  combination of the activity with the drugs or treatment could be  dangerous to the patient. For example, the diagnosis of a virus in a  young child contraindicates the use of aspirin because it's been shown  to increase the risk of a potentially fatal syndrome. _Contraindicate_ is often used in the passive voice, “For young children, aspirin is _contraindicated_.”

*
contraindication: *(medicine) a reason that makes it inadvisable to prescribe a particular drug or employ a particular procedure or treatment


----------



## Bardeaux

Erikmen said:


> I like that word and the references as well. Nicely put!
> 
> *EFFLORESCENT *



I always thought this was a beautiful word


----------



## Erikmen

*Petrichor*

The smell of earth after rain.
A pleasant smell that frequently accompanies the first rain after a long period of warm, dry weather.


----------



## sigmond

*Erroneously: *in a mistaken manner

_Erroneously_ traces back to the Latin word _errare_, meaning  “to stray, err.” If something’s done erroneously, you can think of it as  straying from the right path and ending up going in the wrong  direction. If you erroneously report to the IRS that you only made $500  last year and you really made $10,000, well, that’s a big mistake. If  you do something erroneously, it’s typically by accident — you think  it’s right but it isn’t.

*(courtesy of vocabulary.com)*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nictate
/ˈniktāt/
gerund or present participle: nictitating

verb

(especially of the eyelid) blink.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

impecunious
/ˌimpəˈkyo͞onēəs/

adjective

having little or no money.


----------



## sigmond

*Animadversion*: harsh criticism or disapproval

_Animadversion_ is a harsh, critical comment––or even a public  censure. You don't hear it very often, but in Puritan times, dressing in  bright colors and swearing would bring many _animadversions_ down upon you. _Animadversion_ comes from the verb _animadvert_. In Middle English, _animadvert_ meant simply to pay attention or "turn your mind to" something (_animus_ means "mind," _ad-_ "to," _vertere_ "turn"). Anyone with parents can understand how a word that means "pay attention" can turn into a word that means "criticize."


----------



## Erikmen

Kalon



*:*  the ideal of physical and moral beauty especially as conceived by the philosophers of classical Greece


----------



## sigmond

*peregrinate:* travel around, through, or over, especially on foot

The most common way to peregrinate is on foot, wandering from place to  place, as when you decide to peregrinate around your city's various  neighborhoods pretending you're a tourist. The word is a bit old  fashioned these days, and it was first used in the late 16th century,  taken from the Latin _peregrinatus_, "traveled abroad," or figuratively "wandered or roamed," from _peregrinus_, "foreign."


----------



## Erikmen

*Glorious!*

adjective

1.delightful; wonderful; completely enjoyable:_to have a glorious time at the circus._


2.conferring glory : _a glorious victory._


3.full of glory; entitled to great renown: _England is glorious in her poetry._


4.brilliantly beautiful or magnificent; splendid: _a glorious summer day._


5._Archaic. _blissfully drunk.


----------



## sigmond

*intransigent*: impervious to pleas, persuasion, requests, reason

_Trans_ has to do with movement — think _transportation_, or a package _in transit_, i.e. "on the way." The _in-_ of _intransigent_  means "not," so something or someone who is intransigent is not moving.  If one political party wants to raise funds to improve schools but the  other is _intransigent_ on the subject of higher taxes, the debate will get nowhere.


----------



## Erikmen

Impetuous

adjective

1.of, relating to, or characterized by sudden or rashaction, emotion, etc.; impulsive:_an impetuous decision; an impetuous person._


2.having great impetus; moving with great force;violent:_the impetuous winds._


----------



## sigmond

Dalliance: the deliberate act of delaying and playing instead of working

First appearing in Middle English, the noun dalliance stems from the verb dally, meaning "to waste time, to act playfully, especially in a flirtatious way." Dalliance often describes a casual flirtation — generally something short-term and not very serious. Your aunt may blush when you mention her dalliance with the rugby player she met that time in Dublin. Dalliance can also refer to goofing off when you should be working. Your coworker's continued dalliance can result in missed deadlines.


----------



## Erikmen

Diligence 

*1. Earnest and persistent application to an undertaking; steady effort; assiduity.*
*2. Attentive care; heedfulness.*
*
*


----------



## Erikmen

*AUDIT

*noun
1. an official examination and verification of accounts and records, especially of financial accounts.
2. a report or statement reflecting an audit; a final statement of account.
3. the inspection or examination of a building or other facility to evaluate or improve its appropriateness, safety, efficiency, or the like: _An energy audit can suggest ways to reduce home fuel bills.
_
4. _Archaic. _a judicial hearing.
5. _Obsolete. _an audience.

verb (used with object)
6. to make an audit of; examine (accounts, records, etc.) for purposes of verification.
7. to attend (classes, lectures, etc.) as an auditor.
8. to make an audit of (a building or other facility) to evaluate or improve its safety, efficiency, or the like.

verb (used without object)

9. to examine and verify an account or accounts by reference to vouchers.


----------



## tantric

*extirpate*:  to remove or destroy totally; do away with; exterminate. 

current usage - When a species not longer exists in it's natural habitat, it's said to have been extirpated. Wild horses have been completely extirpated, surviving now in captivity and a few isolated colonies.


----------



## Erikmen

*disappointment*
_noun_ 
 dis·ap·point·ment  \ˌdis-ə-ˈpȯint-mənt
*Simple Definition of disappointment*



*:* the state or feeling of being disappointed
*:* someone or something that disappoints people
 : a disappointing person or thing


----------



## Erikmen

Composure 


[h=3][/h]
noun

Serene, self-controlled state of mind; calmness; tranquillity.


----------



## sigmond

*Anisotropy - Anisotropic:* [of an object or substance]

having a physical property that has a different value when measured in different directions. 

A simple example is wood, which is stronger along the grain than across it.


----------



## Erikmen

Value
*NOUN
The regard that something is held to deserve; the importance, worth, or usefulness of something.
Principles or standards of behaviour; one’s judgement of what is important in life.*


----------



## assclass

*galactophagist

n, milk drinker

eg.

I wish are were a **galactophagist but i suffer from lactose intolerance
*


----------



## Erikmen

You can always drink milk lactose free. I do and I frankly don't see any difference. 

Victorious 

vic·to·ri·ous
vikˈtôrēəs/
_adjective_


having won a victory; triumphant.


synonyms:triumphant, conquering, vanquishing, winning, champion, successful, top, first"the victorious Romanians brought home the gold"


----------



## GaryGlisten

*Kakistocracy *.. Government under the control of the nation's worst or least-qualified citizens.  sounds familiar.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

assclass said:


> *galactophagist
> 
> n, milk drinker
> 
> eg.
> 
> I wish are were a **galactophagist but i suffer from lactose intolerance
> *



I definitely am a galactophagist.  100%.  

Thanks for sharing the word buddy


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Adulting* _(v)_: 

to carry out one or more of the duties and responsibilities expected of fully developed individuals (paying off that credit card debt, settling beef without blasting social media, learning how to avoid fiending for drugs you once found moreish, etc). Exclusively used by those who adult less than 50% of the time.



Moreaux said:


> I have a little over two years and am doing much better at adulting.


----------



## Erikmen

^ Nice word suits me quite well.  

_*AMAZED*_

adjective

1. greatly surprised; astounded; suddenly filled with wonder


----------



## sigmond

*Demarcation*
1. the boundary of a specific area  
2. a conceptual separation or distinction

Demarcation comes from the German word for mark. Although it's often used as a term regarding geographical borders and boundaries, it can also be used to describe lines between categories or groups. For example, a definite demarcation exists between people who love the Boston Red Sox and those who love the New York Yankees.


----------



## assclass

Defenestration
*Defenestration is the act of throwing someone or something out of a window*


----------



## Erikmen

Serene

adjective1.calm, peaceful, or tranquil; unruffled:


2.clear; fair.

3.(usually initial capital letter) most high oraugust (used as a royal epithet, usuallypreceded by his, your, etc.)

noun4.serenity; tranquillity.

5.Archaic. a clear or tranquil expanse of sea orsky.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*camraderie*

/ˌkäməˈrädərē,ˌkaməˈrädərē/

_noun_
mutual trust and friendship among people who spend a lot of time together.


----------



## Erikmen

^ That's a nice word.

*Victorious *

adjective

1. having achieved a victory; conquering; triumphant_._


2. of, relating to, or characterized by victory.


----------



## Erikmen

Nostalgic

Experiencing or exhibiting nostalgia, a sentimental or wistful yearning for the happiness felt in a former place, time, or situation.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

loquacious

/lōˈkwāSHəs/

adj
tending to talk a great deal; talkative.


----------



## sigmond

*Idyll*

An idyll is a short period in which everything is wonderful. You could say a cruise you took with your family was an idyll in an otherwise difficult year.

In its more formal sense, idyll describes a pastoral interlude or a poem set in nature––an idealized, or idyllic, version of nature where you are drinking champagne under the apple trees, and no one has stepped in cow manure or walked through poison ivy.

vocabulary.com


----------



## Captain.Heroin

stultify

/ˈstəltəˌfī/
verb
1.
cause to lose enthusiasm and initiative, especially as a result of a tedious or restrictive routine.
synonyms:	hamper, impede, thwart, frustrate, foil, suppress, smother More

2.
cause (someone) to appear foolish or absurd.


----------



## Erikmen

[h=2]at home[/h]


*1**:*  relaxed and comfortable

*2**:*  in harmony with the surroundings

*3**:*  on familiar ground *:*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

proselytize

_/ˈpräs(ə)ləˌtīz/_
verb
convert or attempt to convert (someone) from one religion, belief, or opinion to another.

.or.

advocate or promote (a belief or course of action).


----------



## Captain.Heroin

imprimatur
_/ˌimprəˈmätər,-ˈmātər/_

noun
an official license by the Roman Catholic Church to print an ecclesiastical or religious book.

.or.

a person's acceptance or guarantee that something is of a good standard.


----------



## Erikmen

[FONT=hurme_no2-webfont]Demure 
[/FONT]
[FONT=hurme_no2-webfont]Quiet, modest, reserved.[/FONT]


----------



## sigmond

*asynchronous*

not synchronous; not occurring or existing at the same time or having the same period or phase

(digital communication) pertaining to a transmission technique that does not require a common clock between the communicating devices; timing signals are derived from special characters in the data stream itself


----------



## Erikmen

LONGING
longing is a long unfulfilled desire for something that promises pleasure of some kind.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*auscultation*

/ˌôskəlˈtāSHən/

noun
the action of listening to sounds from the heart, lungs, or other organs, typically with a stethoscope, as a part of medical diagnosis.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*piquancy*
/ˈpēkənsē/

noun
1 a pleasantly sharp and appetizing flavor.
2 the quality of being pleasantly stimulating or exciting.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*obeisance*
/ōˈbāsəns,ōˈbē-/
noun
1 deferential respect.
2 a gesture expressing deferential respect, such as a bow or curtsy.
plural noun: obeisances


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*punctilious*
/ˌpəNG(k)ˈtilēəs/

adjective
showing great attention to detail or correct behavior.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*querulous*
/ˈkwer(y)ələs/

adjective
complaining in a petulant or whining manner.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*fête*
/fāt/
verb
past tense: fêted; past participle: fêted; past tense: feted; past participle: feted
honor or entertain (someone) lavishly.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*cornice*
/ˈkôrnis/

noun
plural noun: cornices
1.
an ornamental molding around the wall of a room just below the ceiling.
2.
an overhanging mass of hardened snow at the edge of a mountain precipice.


----------



## Erikmen

[h=2]Deportment:  the manner in which one conducts oneself.[/h]_Deportment_ evolved from the verb _deport,_ meaning "to behave especially in accord with a code," which in turn came to us through Middle French from Latin "deportare," meaning "to carry away." (You may also know "deport" as a verb meaning "to send out of the country"; that sense is newer and is derived directly from Latin "deportare.") _Deportment_ can simply refer to one's demeanor, or it can refer to behavior formed by breeding or training and often conforming to conventional rules of propriety: "Are you not gratified that I am so rapidly gaining correct ideas of female propriety and sedate deportment?" wrote 17-year-old Emily Dickinson to her brother Austin.


----------



## tantric

*discreet*

judicious in one's conduct or speech, especially with regard to respecting privacy or maintaining silence about something of a delicate nature; prudent; circumspect.

*discrete*

apart or detached from others; separate; distinct:
six discrete parts.


----------



## Erikmen

Interesting how two words that are so similar can have a totally different meaning.

*Adroit*: 
clever, resourceful


----------



## tantric

*ingenue* *an-zhuh-noo, -nyoo)

the part of an artless, innocent, unworldly girl or young woman, especially as represented on the stage.


----------



## Erikmen

*humbleness*



*hum·ble*

  (hŭm′bəl)_adj.  *hum·bler, hum·blest
*__*
1. Marked by meekness or modesty in behavior, attitude, or spirit; not arrogant or prideful.
2. Showing deferential or submissive respect: a humble apology.
3. Low in rank, quality, or station; unpretentious or lowly: a humble cottage.
*_
_*tr.v.  hum·bled, hum·bling, hum·bles*__*1. To cause to feel humble: "He was humbled by the lack of consolation in Kornblum'sexpression" (Michael Chabon).
2. To cause to have a lower condition or status; abase.
*_


----------



## tantric

*abstruse*

hard to understand; recondite; esoteric:

a much more interesting thing to accuse a person of being than 'obtuse'


----------



## oliveoyl

drunk 3rd world  


the developing countries of Asia, Africa, and Latin America.
"levels of literacy have risen in the Third World"


----------



## Antonio segna

Trust

Noun
(1) Firm belief in the reliability, truth, ability, or strength of someone or something.
relations have to be built on trust

(2) This word is very required and desired by someone in real life, but not as easy as in say and do.


----------



## Erikmen

*strenuous*


1.characterized by vigorous exertion, as action, efforts, life, etc.:_a strenuous afternoon of hunting._


2.demanding or requiring vigorous exertion; laborious:_To think deeply is a strenuous task._


3.vigorous, energetic, or zealously active:_a strenuous person; a strenuous intellect._


----------



## Erikmen

Much obliged

*As in thank you*. A common phrase in Portuguese and in maybe in other languages.
Certainly unusual in English, except maybe for some old-fashioned western movies.


----------



## Erikmen

*fastidious*

adjective

1.excessively particular, critical, or demanding; hard to please.


2.requiring or characterized by excessive care or delicacy; painstaking.


----------



## Erikmen

The word that would better describe this day for me would be conformist people, moments and me at times. 

[h=1]conformist[/h]A conformist is a person who follows traditional standards of conduct. If you're a _conformist, it's unlikely you'll join a revolution to overthrow your government; instead you'll argue that it's best to keep things the __way they are._


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*embrasure*

_/emˈbrāZHər/_
noun

a small opening in a parapet of a fortified building, splayed on the inside.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*diapason*

_/ˌdīəˈpāzən,-sən/_
noun

1.
an organ stop sounding a main register of flue pipes, typically of eight-foot pitch.

2.
a grand swelling burst of harmony.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*flambeau*

_/ˈflambō/_
noun, historical
plural noun: *flambeaux*

a flaming torch, especially one made of several thick wicks dipped in wax.
a large candlestick with several branches.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*fauteuil*

_/ˈfōtil,fōˈtœyə/_

noun
a wooden seat in the form of an armchair with open sides and upholstered arms.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*mendicant*

_/ˈmendikənt/_

adjective
1.
given to begging.

noun
1.
a beggar.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*Venality*
adj

the quality of being open to bribery or overly motivated by money


----------



## Erikmen

^ Interesting word for some people in politics .. at least some of them.  

*Recherché
*
adjective

1.sought out with care.

2.very rare, exotic, or choice; arcane; obscure.

3.of studied refinement or elegance; precious; affected; pretentious.


----------



## Erikmen

*Saudade

*_Saudade was once described as "the love that remains" after someone is gone. Saudade is the recollection of feelings, experiences, places, or events that once brought excitement, pleasure, well-being, which now triggers the senses and makes one live again. It can be described as an emptiness, like someone (e.g., one's children, parents, sibling, grandparents, friends, pets) or something (e.g., places, things one used to do in childhood, or other activities performed in the past) that should be there in a particular moment is missing, and the individual feels this absence. It brings sad and happy feelings altogether, sadness for missing and happiness for having experienced the feeling._


----------



## Erikmen

*affray*

noun

1.a public fight; a noisy quarrel; brawl.

2._Law. _the fighting of two or more persons in a public place.

verb (used with object)

3._Archaic. _to frighten.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

great word!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*bandy*
/ˈbandē/
verb

past tense: bandied; past participle: bandied

1. pass on or discuss (an idea or rumor) in a casual or uninformed way.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mercurial
/ˌmərˈkyo͝orēəl/

adjective
1.
(of a person) subject to sudden or unpredictable changes of mood or mind.
2.
of or containing the element mercury.

noun
1.
a drug or other compound containing mercury.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*proscribe*
/prōˈskrīb/
verb

forbid, especially by law.

denounce or condemn.

(historical) outlaw (someone).


----------



## Erikmen

*feeble*

adjective, 

*feebler, **feeblest.

*1.physically weak, as from age or sickness; frail.

2.weak intellectually or morally:_a feeble mind._


3.lacking in volume, loudness, brightness, distinctness, etc.:_a feeble voice; feeble light._


4.lacking in force, strength, or effectiveness:_feeble resistance; feeble arguments._


----------



## Captain.Heroin

presbytery
/ˈprezbəˌterē,ˈpres-,-bətrē/
noun
1.
a body of church elders and ministers, especially (in Presbyterian churches) an administrative body (court) representing all the local congregations of a district.
2.
the house of a Roman Catholic parish priest.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

perspicacity
/ˌpərspiˈkasədē/
noun
the quality of having a ready insight into things; shrewdness.
"the perspicacity of her remarks"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

tonsure
/ˈtän(t)SHər/
noun
1.
a part of a monk's or priest's head left bare on top by shaving off the hair.
verb
1.
shave the hair on the crown of.


----------



## Erikmen

*alacrity
*
noun

1.cheerful readiness, promptness, or willingness:_We accepted the invitation with alacrity._


2.liveliness; briskness.


----------



## Erikmen

*Perplex

**verb (used with object)

**1. **to cause to be puzzled or bewildered over what is not understood or certain; confuse mentally:
**Her strange response perplex**ed me.
*
*2. **to make complicated or confused, as a matter or question.*

*3. **to hamper with complications, confusion, or uncertainty.*


----------



## sigmond

Hollow: not solid; having a space or gap or cavity

The idea of emptiness is apparent in the other uses for hollow too. A valley between mountains is called a hollow and if you're really thin, you may have hollow cheeks. Things like words and promises are hollow if the person uttering them does not intend to keep them. And a hollow victory is not very satisfying, as it means that you have reached your goal, but lost something more important along the way.


----------



## Erikmen

Irretrievable 

adj

1.not retrievable; irrecoverable; irreparable.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

evince

/əˈvins/

verb formal

1. reveal the presence of (a quality or feeling).
2. be evidence of; indicate.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

avaricious
/ˌavəˈriSHəs/

adjective
having or showing an extreme greed for wealth or material gain.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dais
/ˈdāəs,ˈdīəs/

noun
a low platform for a lectern, seats of honor, or a throne.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

cavil
/ˈkavəl/

verb
gerund or present participle: caviling

make petty or unnecessary objections.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

benignant
/biˈniɡnənt/

adjective
1.
kindly and benevolent.

2.
MEDICINE
less common term for benign


----------



## Erikmen

Primed

1. of the first importance;demanding the fullest consideration:_a prime requisite._


2.of the greatest relevance or significance:_a prime example._


3.of the highest eminence or rank:_the prime authority on Chaucer._


4.of the greatest commercial value:_prime building lots._


5.first-rate:_This ale is prime!_


6.(of meat, especially of beef) noting or pertaining to the first grade orbest quality:_prime ribs of beef._


7.first in order of time, existence, or development; earliest; primitive.
noun

10.the most flourishing stage or state.

11.the time of early manhood or womanhood:_the prime of youth._


12.the period or state of greatest perfection or vigor of human life:_a man in his prime._


13.the choicest or best part of anything.

14.(especially in the grading of U.S. beef) a grade, classification, ordesignation indicating the highest or most desirable quality.

15.the beginning or earliest stage of any period.

16.the spring of the year.


----------



## Erikmen

Flourishing 

growing vigorously; thriving; prosperous.


----------



## YMI_BISHoP

Alive!


----------



## Erikmen

^ Awake!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

chintz
/CHin(t)s/

noun
printed multicolored cotton fabric with a glazed finish, used especially for curtains and upholstery.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ignominy
/ˈiɡnəˌminē,ˌiɡˈnäminē/

noun
public shame or disgrace.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

cupola
/ˈkyo͞opələ/

-a small dome, especially a small dome on a drum on top of a larger dome, adorning a roof or ceiling.
-a gun turret; a small domed hatch above a gun turret on some tanks.
-a cylindrical furnace for refining metals, with openings at the bottom for blowing in air and originally with a dome leading to a chimney above.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

casuistry
/ˈkaZHo͞oəstrē/

noun
the use of clever but unsound reasoning, especially in relation to moral questions; sophistry.

the resolving of moral problems by the application of theoretical rules to particular instances.


----------



## Erikmen

Adjudicate

1.to pronounce or decree by judicial sentence.
2.to settle or determine.
3.to sit in judgment (usually followed by _u_pute) judicially.


----------



## sigmond

Bedizen 

Bedizen means to decorate yourself or something else to the max — in an over-the-top flashy style. Picture big jewels and gold bling.

Bedizen is used only in written form now, though because so few people know what it actually means you might well get away with saying, "Oh, I like the way you've bedizened yourself today," without getting a slap in the face. In fact, they'll probably take it as a compliment. However, people rarely use bedizen in a complimentary way. From the old Dutch word dizen, meaning "to deck out."


----------



## Erikmen

hoax

_noun_


*1*. 
a humorous or malicious deception.


synonyms:practical joke, joke, jest, prank, trick; More


_verb_


*1*. 
deceive with a hoax.

synonyms:practical joke, joke, jest, prank, trick; ruse, deception, fraud, bluff, confidence trick; 
_informalcon, spoof, scam, setup_
_"the Piltdown man was perhaps the most successful hoax of the twentieth century"_


----------



## Erikmen

*Bigot

**​a person who has strong, unreasonable ideas, esp. about race or religion, and who thinks anyone who does not have the same beliefs is wrong


*


----------



## sigmond

Soliloquy

Ever see someone talking to himself while on a stage? That's what you call a soliloquy — a character's speech voicing his or her own thoughts as if to himself. Shakespeare's plays are full of soliloquies.

The noun, soliloquy, comes from the Latin roots, solus "alone" plus loqui "speak" meaning "a talking to oneself." A soliloquy is a speech a character gives of his thoughts and reflections. Some of the most famous lines in drama are taken from soliloquies. Take "to be or not to be..." and "Tomorrow, and tomorrow, and tomorrow, Creeps in this petty pace..." as two examples of lines from soliloquies that have tortured high school students around the globe. Not the Globe Theater, Silly.


----------



## Tranced

*ethereal*

    1. extremely delicate and light in a way that seems not to be of this world.
_"her ethereal beauty"_
_"melodic phrases of ethereal beauty"_

        2. heavenly or spiritual.
_"ethereal, otherworldly visions"
        "theologians may discuss abstract and ethereal ideas"_

3. Chemistry: (of a solution) having diethyl ether as a solvent.
_"sodium is dissolved in ethereal solutions of aromatic ketones"_

---
This has always been one of my favourite words, but I've just realised would; DMT be considered as having a diethyl ether as a solvent?


----------



## Erikmen

Tranced said:


> *ethereal*
> 
> 1. extremely delicate and light in a way that seems not to be of this world.
> _"her ethereal beauty"_
> _"melodic phrases of ethereal beauty"_
> 
> 2. heavenly or spiritual.
> _"ethereal, otherworldly visions"_
> 
> ---
> This has always been one of my favourite words.



I like it as well. 

*Obliging *

Adj.

Friendly, helpful, willing or eager to do favors, offer one's services,etc.; accommodating.


----------



## Erikmen

*enlightenment*

_n

__*1. the act or means of enlightening or the state of being enlightened*
*2. Buddhism the awakening to ultimate truth by which man is freed from the endless cycle of personal reincarnations to which all men are otherwise subject*
*3. Hinduism a state of transcendent divine experience represented by Vishnu: regarded as a goal of all religion*
_


----------



## SKR

Imperious 

- my wife who used to love me.


----------



## Erikmen

Despotic 

Adj.

of, relating to, or of the nature of a despot or despotism; autocratic;tyrannical.


----------



## Erikmen

Skittish 

adj

1. apt to start or shy:_a skittish horse._

2. restlessly or excessively lively:_a skittish mood._

3. fickle; uncertain.

4. shy; coy.


----------



## Erikmen

Backlash 

A strong feeling among a group of people in reaction to a change or recent events in society or politics.


----------



## sigmond

*Vivacity*:characterized by high spirits and animation

If someone says you're full of vivacity, that means you have high spirits and are full of life. Your vivacity makes you a great comedic actor because you attack the stage with endless energy.

Vivacity comes from the Latin vīvācitāt-, meaning "life force," and shares a root with the word vital. You may know from medical dramas that if someone's vital signs are not good, that means he's dying. But if he is full of vivacity, that means the opposite: he's totally energetically fully alive! If you don't have much vivacity, don't become a motivational speaker.


----------



## Erikmen

*Consumed
**
to destroy or expend by use; use up.
to eat or drink up; devour.
to destroy, as by decomposition or burning.
to spend (money, time, etc.) wastefully.
to absorb; engross.*


----------



## Erikmen

*Glorious *

Very beautiful or excellent, deserving admiration, praise, a honor.


----------



## sigmond

*Pachyderm *

A pachyderm is a really big animal with really thick skin, like an elephant or a hippo.

If you break this word down to its parts, you see pachy which means thick and derm which means skin. It comes from the Greek, but was first used to describe a class of animals by a French naturalist in 1797. He believed that thick skinned animals all belonged to the same family and categorized them together. We now know to classify them according to different features, but the word remains both in use and descriptively useful.


----------



## Erikmen

Mellifluous

A sound that is sweet and smooth, pleasing to hear.


----------



## sigmond

*Pensive *

See that person staring out the window who looks so sad and lost in thought? He is pensive, the opposite of cheery and carefree.

If you've studied Spanish, you know that the verb pensar means "to think." If you're pensive, you might simply be thinking hard about something. Having no expression or maybe even frowning can be a result of being so engrossed in your thoughts — it might not reflect a melancholy attitude. Remember this the next time you're about to ask a pensive person, "What's wrong?" It could very well be nothing.

-Vocabulary.com


----------



## Erikmen

^ Or too philosophical...


----------



## sigmond

*Listless*

To be listless is to be lethargic, low spirited, and limp. If a fever has made you feel listless, you might also feel like you are melting into the sofa.

If you went to the supermarket without your shopping list, that doesn't mean you're listless. The word originates from the Middle English word liste which meant desire (and is related to our word lust). Oddly enough, listen comes from the same origin. If you're too lethargic and out of it to listen, you're listless. It's not just laziness, it's not just fatigue; an utter indifference to whatever is going on around you makes you listless.


----------



## Erikmen

*Conflate *

To blend together.


----------



## CFC

*Colloquy* (from Latin colloquium: con- [together] + loqui [speak])

Meaning "discussion" or "conversation"; may refer to the following:

In law, a colloquy is a routine, highly formalized conversation. Conversations among the judge and lawyers (as opposed to testimony under oath) are colloquys. In criminal court, a colloquy is an investigation within a defendant's plea to reassure that the plea was given knowingly, voluntarily, and intelligently. 

A religious colloquy is a meeting to settle differences of doctrine or dogma, also called a colloquium (meeting, discussion). Colloquy may also be defined as the conversation of prayer with God, a private opportunity with God the Father, to plead one's need for assistance, reassurance or forgiveness.


----------



## Erikmen

*Colloquial 
adjective*

1.characteristic of or appropriate to ordinary or familiar conversation rather than formal speechor writing; informal.

2.involving or using conversation.


----------



## CFC

*Circumlocution*

cir·cum·lo·cu·tion
(sərkəmˌləˈkyo͞oSH(ə)n)

noun: circumlocution; plural noun: circumlocutions

Roundabout, indirect way of speaking. Overuse of words to express an idea. The use of many words where fewer would do, especially in a deliberate attempt to be vague or evasive: "his admission came after years of circumlocution."


----------



## Erikmen

*FECUND 

*prolific, inventive


----------



## Erikmen

*equitable?*

adjective

1.characterized by equity or fairness; just and right; fair; reasonable:_equitable treatment of all citizens._


2._Law._

pertaining to or valid in equity.
pertaining to the system of equity, as distinguished from the common law.


----------



## CFC

*verisimilitude*

ver·i·si·mil·i·tude


the appearance of being true or real.
"the detail gives the novel some verisimilitude"

synonyms:	realism, believability, plausibility, authenticity, credibility, lifelikeness
"the verisimilitude of her performance is gripping"


----------



## Erikmen

Equity

*a* *:*  justice according to natural law or right; _specifically_ *:*  freedom from bias or favoritism
*b* *:*  something that is equitable


----------



## Erikmen

*Racketeer/*A person who engages in an illegal business or other organized illegal activities.

_intr.v.
__*To engage in an illegal business or other organized illegal activities.
*_


----------



## CFC

*Hermeneutic*

her·me·neu·tic
hərməˈn(y)o͞odik/

adjective: hermeneutic
1. concerning interpretation, especially of the Bible or literary texts.

noun: hermeneutic; plural noun: hermeneutics
1. a method or theory of interpretation.


----------



## Erikmen

[h=1]Uncanny[/h]If something is uncanny, it is so mysterious, strange, or unfamiliar that it seems supernatural. If you hear strange music echoing through your attic, you might refer to it as positively _uncanny_


----------



## Erikmen

[h=3]*Serendipity *[/h]
*an aptitude for making desirable discoveries by accident. Good fortune; luck.*


----------



## keeping

Eldritch

- old English, spooky, eerie. synonym of Uncanny.


----------



## ABetterWay

*Superfluous - adjective*
       1. a: exceeding what is sufficient or necessary: EXTRA
           b: not needed: UNNECESSARY

       2. obsolete: marked by wastefulness: EXTRAVAGANT

_~superfluously (adverb) 
~superfluousness (noun)_


----------



## ABetterWay

*Energumen - noun - en*er*gu*men
plural -s 
*
1.       :a person possessed by or as if by an evil spirit: DEMONIAC; specifically: one belonging to a Christian church in the first centuries and placed in a special class ministered to by exorcists and allowed limited participation in common worship.
2.       :a fanatical devotee, adherent, or enthusiast - military energumens


----------



## ABetterWay

*verbiage - noun *

1.  overabundance or superfluity of words, as in writing or speech; wordiness; verbosity.

2.  manner or style of expressing something in words; wording:



_a manual of official verbiage _


----------



## Erikmen

[h=1]mellifluous[/h][h=1][/h]
adjective

1.sweetly or smoothly flowing; sweet-sounding:_a mellifluous voice; mellifluous tones._


2.flowing with honey; sweetened with or as if with honey.


----------



## Phee

Covfefe;  A moron who falls asleep while tweeting.


----------



## ABetterWay

^ahahaha

Dolor
noun
Sorrow, grief


----------



## Erikmen

Phee said:


> Covfefe;  A moron who falls asleep while tweeting.



Lol ..  nice!!

Pathetic; arousing pity, especially through vulnerability.


----------



## Asclepius

Erikmen said:


> [h=1]mellifluous[/h][h=1][/h]
> adjective
> 
> 1.sweetly or smoothly flowing; sweet-sounding:_a mellifluous voice; mellifluous tones._
> 
> 
> 2.flowing with honey; sweetened with or as if with honey.



Love that word!


*Flocinaucinihilipilification*

Mid 18th century: from Latin flocci, nauci, nihili, pili (words meaning ‘at little value’) + -fication.
 - The action or habit of estimating something as worthless.


----------



## Erikmen

*Aquiver
*as in* a state of trepidation or vibrant agitation; trembling; quivering - usually used predicatively.*


----------



## Erikmen

*Epoch 
*a particular period of time marked by distinctive features, events, etc.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Churlish 

Rude in a mean-spirited and surly way.


----------



## Erikmen

*Getting

*verb (used with object), *got *or (_Archaic_) *gat; **got *or *gotten;**getting.*1.to receive or come to have possession, use, or enjoyment of:_to get a birthday present; to get a pension.

Although there are more than 50 ways or synonyms of how to use such a comprehensive word in the English language but also: _


_v._c.1200, from Old Norse _geta _"to obtain, reach; to beget; to guess right"(past tense _gatum_, past participle _getenn_), from Proto-Germanic _*getan_(cf. Old Swedish _gissa _"to guess," literally "to try to get"), from PIE root_*ghend- _"seize, take" (cf. Greek _khandanein _"to hold, contain," Lithuanian_godetis _"be eager," second element in Latin _prehendere _"to grasp, seize,"Welsh _gannu _"to hold, contain," Old Church Slavonic _gadati _"to guess,suppose"). Meaning "to seize mentally, grasp" is from 1892. 

Old English, as well as Dutch and Frisian, had the root only in compounds(e.g. _begietan _"to beget," see beget; _forgietan _"to forget," see forget ). Vestiges of Old English cognate _*gietan _remain obliquely in past participle_gotten _and original past tense _gat_. The word and phrases built on it takeup 29 columns in the OED 2nd edition. Related: _Getting_. 

_Get wind of _"become acquainted with" is from 1840, from earlier _to getwind _"to get out, become known" (1722). _Get out_, as a command to goaway, is from 1711. _Get-rich-quick _(adj.) attested from 1904, first in O.Henry. To _get out of hand _originally (1765) meant "to advance beyond theneed for guidance;" sense of "to break free, run wild" is from 1892, fromhorses. To _get on (someone's) nerves _is attested by 1970.


----------



## Erikmen

*Dig

*verb (used without object), *dug *or (_Archaic_) *digged, **digging.

*1. to break up, turn over, or remove earth, sand, etc., as with a shovel,spade, bulldozer, or claw; make an excavation.

2. to make one's way or work by or as by removing or turning overmaterial:_to dig through the files._


verb (used with object), *dug *or (_Archaic_) *digged, **digging.

*3. to break up, turn over, or loosen (earth, sand, etc.), as with a shovel,spade, or bulldozer (often followed by _up_).

4. to form or excavate (a hole, tunnel, etc.) by removing material.

5. to unearth, obtain, or remove by digging (often followed by _up _or_out_).

6. to find or discover by effort or search.

7.to poke, thrust, or force (usually followed by _in _or _into_):_He dug his heel into the ground._


noun

8. thrust; poke: _He gave me a dig in the ribs with his elbow._


9. a cutting, sarcastic remark.

10. an archaeological site undergoing excavation.

11. *digs, *_Informal. _living quarters; lodgings.

Verb phrases

12. *dig in,*

to dig trenches, as in order to defend a position in battle.
to maintain one's opinion or position.
to start eating.


13. *dig into, *_Informal. _to attack, work, or apply oneself voraciously,vigorously, or energetically:_to dig into one's work; to dig into a meal._


14. *dig out,*

to remove earth or debris from by digging.
to hollow out by digging.
to find by searching:_to dig out facts for a term paper._


15. *dig up,*

to discover in the course of digging.
to locate; find:_to dig up information._


----------



## Erikmen

_*AQUIVER*_

As in quivering, in a state of trepidation or vibrant agitation; trembling.


----------



## Asclepius

^ *quiver* (v.) 

"to tremble," late 15c., perhaps imitative, or possibly an alteration of quaveren (see quaver), or from Old English cwifer- (in cwiferlice "zealously"), *which is perhaps related to cwic "alive"* (see quick (adj.)). Related: Quivered; quivering. As a noun in this sense from 1715, from the verb.

*http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=quiver


----------



## Asclepius

*Munchkin* (n.) 

1900, coined by U.S. author L. Frank Baum (1856-1919) in "The Wonderful Wizard of Oz." He never explained how he got the word. The word most like it is perhaps mutchkin, an old Scottish measure of capacity for liquids, which was used by Scott. (It comes from Middle Dutch mutseken, originally "a little cap," from mutse "cap," earlier almutse "amice, hood, headdress," from Latin amictus "mantle, cloak," noun use of past participle of amicire "to wrap, throw around," a compound from ambi- "around" (see ambi-) + iacere (see jet (v.).)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Munchkin


----------



## Erikmen

yearn:  desire strongly or persistently


----------



## sigmond

peruse: read (something), typically in a thorough or careful way.


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

*Imbroglio*

imbroglios (plural noun)

    an extremely confused, complicated, or embarrassing situation:

"the Watergate imbroglio"

 synonyms: complicated situation ? complication ? problem ? difficulty ? predicament ? trouble ? confusion ? sticky situation ? 

_ archaic_
        a confused heap.


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

*Jocund*

[ˈj?kənd, ˈjōkənd]
ADJECTIVE
formal

    cheerful and lighthearted:
    "a jocund wedding party"
    synonyms: happy ? jolly ? merry ? bright ? glad ? sunny ? joyful ? joyous ? lighthearted ? in good spirits ? in high spirits ? sparkling ? bubbly ? exuberant


_I really should do my due diligence and make sure I'm not recycling other's words.._


----------



## Signtist

*Embroiled

*involve (someone) deeply in an argument, conflict, or difficult situation.
_
Toad was embroiled in a political imbroglio.  _


----------



## MilanHausnerFan

*Caty*
 - An urban slang for attractive females. _"Look at that caty, yo. She's fine."
 - _a very attractive looking female. killer body, blonde hair, and blue eyes. tall and tan. _"that bitch, she's a total caty."
(from UrbanDictionary)

_For me it's nice title for my gf. Something like Kitty, but older :D 

- MHF


----------



## Erikmen

*Entranced 

*Entranced: If you are entranced by someone or something that is very ​interesting or ​beautiful, you cannot ​stop ​watching him, her, or it.


----------



## Erikmen

*Longing 

*[h=3]noun[/h]

strong, persistent desire or craving, especially for something unattainable or distant: _filled with longing for home._

an instance of this: _a sudden longing to see old friends._


----------



## Erikmen

*Beholden 

**Main Entry: beholden*
*Part of Speech: adjective*
*Definition: indebted*
*Synonyms: bound, grateful, in hock, into, obligated, obliged, on a string, on the arm, on the cuff, on the tab, owe one, owing, responsible, under obligation*
*Antonyms: ingrateful*


----------



## sigmond

*akathisia*: a movement disorder characterized by a feeling of inner restlessness and inability to stay still.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Abandoned


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*algedonic*

adj
characterized by or relating to pain especially as associated with pleasure


...
*almost one year later* sorry guys I've had.... the worst year of my fucking life... I'm either coming back to life or 


dying soon YAY


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> *algedonic*
> 
> adj
> characterized by or relating to pain especially as associated with pleasure
> 
> 
> ...
> *almost one year later* sorry guys I've had.... the worst year of my fucking life... I'm either coming back to life or
> 
> 
> dying soon YAY



I am going to go with COMING BACK TO LIFE!
Hang Tough Captain!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> I am going to go with COMING BACK TO LIFE!
> Hang Tough Captain!
> ❤


Thanks.  I'm aiming for that INTENTIONALLY and yet like, the more I do, the more life throws directly in the way, so if I aim for NOTHING (but not suicide) things tend to work out better? 

Like my indifference is a positive trait?  I can't see how.


----------



## Lizzy1Fair

Friends


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Nah I'm a loser.  I don't have a lot of friends.  Ever since I got PTSD I became introverted/isolated and shit.


----------

